# Oversized Okra Pods, what-to-do?



## ceebeeee (Aug 23, 2008)

I was unexpectedly called away from home (and my garden) for several days, but forgot to tell my Okra plants I would be away. The little guys kept working as usual, and when I returned I had a nice crop of Okra pods, but very large pods - 6 to 7 inches long each!

I know they will be tough if I try to cook them normally, but hate to waste them, probably 25 or 30 pods.

Anyone have any recipes that might salvage them, either to 'tenderize' them or whatever! Thanks in advance for any help!

Chris


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Greek Braised Okra

- 1lb okra, cut into 2 inch pieces
- One cup distilled vinegar (for soaking)
- 1 large onion chopped
- 3 medium tomatoes chopped, seeds and skins removed
- 1/3 cup olive oil
- salt/pepper
- fresh chopped parsley

1. In a large bowl place the okra with the vinegar and fill with water. Allow to soak for at least 15 minutes. (this helps get rid of the sliminess)
2. Wash and drain the okra.
3. In a pot sweat the onions in the olive oil until translucent, and stir in the tomatoes.
4. When the tomatoes have begun releasing some juices add the okra and sautee.
5. Season with salt/pepper and parsley and add 1 cup of water.
6. Cover and simmer for 1/2 hour or until okras are soft. This can be done either on the stove top or in the oven.
7. Be very careful and stir gently as vigorous prodding will mush up the okra.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

six-seven inch okra pods make the best compost . . .


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

CeeBee, if they're truly oversized there's not much you can do about it except save the seeds (if they're open pollinated) and compost the rest.

While it's true that most okra varieties are past their prime if they get much larger than your thumb, that's not always true. The cowhorn types, for instance, remain tender at six and seven inches.

The way to test is this. The very end of the pod forms a thin, pointer-like tip. Use just your thumb or index finger to bend that tip. If it does bend readily, the pod will still be tender. If it does not, it is hard.

BTW, dried okra pods make interesting additions to floral displays and centerpieces. So you might just let them go until they dry on the vine, and use them for that purpose.


----------



## ceebeeee (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Mapiva, you saved the day! Cooked off the beasts last night w/your recipe and it was wonderful, a hit even with the kids! Didnt bother telling anyone they were enjoying the fruits of Pop trying to salvage his screwup. . . 
Thanks again!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

So glad it worked out. I'm making okra tomorrow too.


----------



## fagirl72 (Sep 6, 2016)

Arniel, are you kidding me? Who taught you manners? Why do you have to be so mean? There are nice ways to say it didn't work for you, and mean nasty ways, well you took the cake on nasty, short of swearing.


----------



## emily shearon (Sep 15, 2016)

I made an account here just so I could post that the recipe didn't work, for any people like me that stumble upon it from a keyword search with the highest of hopes for tenderizing old, oversized okra. Alas, the recipe smelled great, but the okra was tough as wood chips. I wanted to provide feedback for others who might want to give it a try (don't). I slow simmered the okra it per the recipe and then additionally slow cooked it on high for several hours, but it was inedible. I got a big E for effort from my significant other, but overall would have preferred to not waste the onion and tomato (or my time). I will certainly try the recipe again with younger, edible okra.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Emily Shearon said:


> I made an account here just so I could post that the recipe didn't work, for any people like me that stumble upon it from a keyword search with the highest of hopes for tenderizing old, oversized okra. Alas, the recipe smelled great, but the okra was tough as wood chips. I wanted to provide feedback for others who might want to give it a try (don't). I slow simmered the okra it per the recipe and then additionally slow cooked it on high for several hours, but it was inedible. I got a big E for effort from my significant other, but overall would have preferred to not waste the onion and tomato (or my time). I will certainly try the recipe again with younger, edible okra.


Hi and welcome. Did you try the recipe I posted? I'm sorry it didn't work out. Those okra were too far gone, there was no way to salvage them. Im glad to hear it smelled good though! Do let us know how it works out with tender okra. I have found that frozen okra works really well.


----------



## emily shearon (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah, I did! I thought it might have to require some magic...no such luck! I am going to try it again this evening with younger okra...and I'll let those big pods go to seed.


----------



## Patricia A (Sep 16, 2017)

kyheirloomer said:


> CeeBee, if they're truly oversized there's not much you can do about it except save the seeds (if they're open pollinated) and compost the rest.
> 
> While it's true that most okra varieties are past their prime if they get much larger than your thumb, that's not always true. The cowhorn types, for isntance, remain tender at six and seven inches.
> 
> ...


I live in Florida, where we spent a few days preparing for Irma & are working on the cleanup. We were spared any major damage, while places an hour from us were devastated. Anyhow, I found several okra 6 - 7 inches long. I tried the "push the tip" trick with them. Most were stifff & did not bend. The smallest of the lot bent easily. I'm not sure if I misunderstood. My understanding is if the tip does not bend, good to go. If it does bend put it in the compost. With the still tender ones my plan is to do the vinegar soak & then put them in turkey soup I am making. What do you think?


----------



## Patricia A (Sep 16, 2017)

Patricia A said:


> I live in Florida, where we spent a few days preparing for Irma & are working on the cleanup. We were spared any major damage, while places an hour from us were devastated. Anyhow, I found several okra 6 - 7 inches long. I tried the "push the tip" trick with them. Most were stifff & did not bend. The smallest of the lot bent easily. I'm not sure if I misunderstood. My understanding is if the tip does not bend, good to go. If it does bend put it in the compost. With the still tender ones my plan is to do the vinegar soak & then put them in turkey soup I am making. What do you think?


I figured out I had not understood when I tried to cut into one of them. LOL. The topper was I asked my husband to cut the ones I wouldn't be using into big chunks to put in the compost, as I couldn't do it. I said leave this pile alone, I'll be putting those in the soup. Wouldn't you know it, when I next looked, he had chopped them all up & put them in a bag to go the compost with other veggie scraps. Oh well, I'm sure I'll have more. These were just the first off of my very first okra plant. (Done as a "plant a pail.). Thank you. I like this cheftalk. Looks like there is lots to see here.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I use okra to thicken my gumbo . . . when I can't get okra I use filet powder, but I prefer okra. Hey - you can always blanch and freeze for later uses like . . . you know . . . gumbo.


----------

